# Aquarium Stands



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

what's a good place to shop for them? i live in richmond willing to go as far as vancouver and burnaby. i'm looking for a lower stand for at least a 20g. no taller than 30".


----------



## Bubblebower (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there
I have an aquarium stand that I'm not using. It is 14" x 24" x 24.5" high. Black in colour. It's in good shape. Asking $30.
Thanks 
I'm in Surrey,,PM me.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Home Depot. I built the one for my 93G for $35. Bare bones for now, but is aesthetically appealing and I've got craploads of wood leftover to make doors, drawers, cupboards, etc....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want something custom, talk to Target. There are many examples of his work here. Not cheap, but if you want a piece of furniture instead of a 2x4 stand, they are head and shoulders above anything you can buy.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have 20G (12" x 24" base) and I got nice black stand at Aquarium West. Picture on their website shows larger stands with two doors. My has only one door, but I love it and it fits perfectly in our new living room.

Aquariums West Aquarium Stands for sale .com


----------

